# champagne bottles



## unkabunk (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had difficulty finding good champagne bottles. The only ones I have been able to get are used. The only champagne bottles that I have found available for sale on the net and the supply stores are green champagne bottles without a punt and from China. They are thinner than the usual commercial champagne bottle and when I put a natural champagne cork in them, they sometimes break. 

I would stick with the used bottles but they are difficult to find. 

Does anyone know a commercial source where a few cases is an acceptable order? 

Does anyone know a good source for used champagne bottles?


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Mar 13, 2009)

I would try restaurants and hotels, especially ones that have Champagne brunches on the weekends.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 13, 2009)

Bunk, look around a little harder. As you know there are tons of home brew supply "stores" on line and I am sure you can find the ones you want. Maybe one of the others may know someplace specific to turn you on to. I have seen champagne bottles on almost every supply source I perused. EC Kraus is one of them. Google "champagne bottles wholesale", you may find something that way.
Troy
Girl actually had a great idea with the brunch thing!


----------

